# A First.......................



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I did it! I went to my first party alone, without my H. YEA ME! At first it felt really weird and awkward, but it was an outdoor party, the weather was perfection, and I ended up having a really nice time. Realized most spouses don't hang with each other at parties anyway. I'm not a big "party goer" generally speaking, but it was a first, and I survived it


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

That must be a lovely feeling for you, something to build on! Look forward to the next one..........


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Good for you! It does get easier.
And it's kind of nice going to a party by yourself and not having to worry about anyone else but yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Excellent! I went out with friends last night, too. It feels great doesn't it!


----------

